# What is your summer drink of choice?



## Ozarkgal (Jul 9, 2013)

What drinks do you prefer in the summer, both as a thirst quencher and cocktails, if you so imbibe?  

I usually go through about a half gallon of unsweetened ice tea with lemon in two days and seltzer water with lime in between the tea.  Sometimes for a cool happy hour drink I like sangria stirred with oranges, lemons and limes or a good ice cold Miller Lite beer.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 9, 2013)

I like to just grab some Coconut water most of the time. .. vita coco,  my favorite.
Mixing things together requires work. 
[h=1][/h]
[h=1][/h]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2013)

I like to just drink plain seltzer water, with a touch of juice, like cherry or lemon for flavor.  When I want to enjoy a brewski, I chill a Foster's. :cheers:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 10, 2013)

Lemonade is my favorite summertime drink. I will never refuse a root beer float. We have iced tea quite a bit too.

I never could stand the taste of beer. I do have a half glass of red wine most evenings.


----------



## TICA (Jul 10, 2013)

On a really hot day, there is nothing like a good cold Keith's when the day is done.  I usually drink water during the day.  Lots and lots of water and like rkunsaw, I normally have a glass of red wine with dinner.


----------



## Pam (Jul 10, 2013)

A good, healthy.... Pepsi Max.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 10, 2013)

Ice cold Root Beer and lots of water to keep the waterworks working properly. Oh, and a glass of oj to start the day.


----------



## vinylted (Jul 10, 2013)

G'day probably because you've never tasted Aussie beer..... hehehehhehe Ice cold naturally, not like the warm English stuff.


----------



## Pam (Jul 10, 2013)

Not a tube of Foster's Amber Nectar then, Ted? :tongue-new::very_drunk:


----------



## Blossom (Jul 10, 2013)

How about a  Pimms? for late afternoon/ evening.
Actually for hot sunny days I make lemonade , just add boiling water 
to sliced lemons in a jug
and leave in fridge when cooled.....
Makes a very refreshing drink, no calories either.!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 10, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I like to just grab some Coconut water most of the time. ..



When I was a kid living in the South Pacific, we would climb a tree and get ourselves fresh coconuts.  Now, THAT'S good drinkin'!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 10, 2013)

Drink lots of water.  My fav drinks would be real lemonade and sweet iced tea.


----------



## Pam (Jul 10, 2013)

Blossom said:


> How about a  Pimms? for late afternoon/ evening.
> Actually for hot sunny days I make lemonade , just add boiling water
> to sliced lemons in a jug
> and leave in fridge when cooled.....
> Makes a very refreshing drink, no calories either.!



Wow... Pimms....I'll join you in having one of them ....


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 10, 2013)

*TWH*:





> sweating half to death:watermelon::watermelon:



I hear you on that.  For the last two weeks I have come in drenched in sweat, where I can actually ring water out of my hair and trying to peel clothes off is like trying to get out of a leaky wet suit.  Today when I came in Hubby immediately got my ice tea glass out and was pouring the tea while I was downing a can of seltzer water in practically one gulp. Had some watermelon for lunch, too!  Well hydrated now.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 10, 2013)

Blossom said:


> How about a  Pimms? for late afternoon/ evening.
> Actually for hot sunny days I make lemonade , just add boiling water
> to sliced lemons in a jug
> and leave in fridge when cooled.....
> Makes a very refreshing drink, no calories either.!



*Blossom*, this sounds very good.  I'm going to stock up on lemons tomorrow and give this a try.  Thanks for the suggestion.  Is Pimms a beer?


----------



## Blossom (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello Ozarkgal.
Well, 
Pimm’s No. 1 is a  spirit drink , gin-based drink flavoured with liqueurs, fruit and spices, and has 25% alcohol by volume


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 10, 2013)

Blossom said:


> Hello Ozarkgal.
> Well,
> Pimm’s No. 1 is a  spirit drink , gin-based drink flavoured with liqueurs, fruit and spices, and has 25% alcohol by volume



Goodnight, Gladys!  Sounds delish, if I could remember what it tasted like after two of them!


----------



## basefare (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Guys. Iced tea is my favorite. If I'm having a cocktail, which I seldom do, I usually do a gin or vodka tonic. I add a little artificial sweetener to the tea.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 12, 2013)

Yesterday I made watermelon daiquiris from the rest of the watermelon. It made 4 daiquiris which I froze for later. Might have to sample them this weekend. Last year I used a whole watermelon and it took me all summer to drink them as hubby doesn't go for the frooty tooty drinks.










   Then have 911 standing by!layful:


----------



## Casper (Jul 12, 2013)

_*I drink plenty of water but I do like a nice cold BEER.....
Yes.....I'm a beer girl.....     *_
:cheers:


----------



## Bee (Jul 12, 2013)

My drink of choice is ice cold diet coke alternating with ice cold water.


----------



## terra (Jul 13, 2013)

In the morning, home made espresso coffee.... throughout the day, Earl Grey Tea.... and in the afternoon at "beer-o-clock" (5 PM) a nice tall, frothy, ice-cold beer........ Yummy-yum !


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2015)

*Pretty Ice Cubes** from** Urban Farm & Herbs*


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine is simple and it's winter or summer.  Tall Gin and tonic, Lotta ice, lime twist. On the days where I do drink a beer, it's Miller high life in the bottle.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 7, 2015)

Diet Coke


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 7, 2015)

I used to drink lots of sweet iced tea when I lived in TN.  I like a variety - Schweppes diet elderflower tonic with or without gin and always with lime.  I like a variety of beers - IPA's, Fosters, Two Hearted Ale, lots of craft beers.  As mentioned very early in this thread - Pimms with lemonade and lots of sliced fruit.  In Thailand I like a Mai Tai or other icy cocktail or a cold Singha beer sitting in the shade near a beach.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 7, 2015)

Iced tea  but my favorite summer "adult beverage"  a Tom Collins


----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2015)

We like the Snapple flavored teas. Buy them by the case at BJ's. I also have the Filltrete water filter and drink lots of cool water. A Pepsi, once in awhile, hits the spot. Pepsi and pizza, yum.


----------



## Lon (Jul 7, 2015)

Depends 0n the time and mood that I am in. Might be Gin & Tonic on ice, Diet Root Beer, Diet Pepsi, Sauvignon Blanc, Chardonnay, Margarita


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 7, 2015)

Ahhh...  I forgot one of my favs...   A Mojito!!!

[h=3]Mojito Ingredients[/h]

1/2 ounce lime juice
1 teaspoon superfine sugar
3 leaves mint
2 ounces rum -- white rum
club soda
old-fashioned glass


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't drink alcohol, but I do get through lots of Blackcurrant and apple iced water which I make up myself, and also take it to work. Probably get through a litre a day on hot days..


----------



## Glinda (Jul 7, 2015)

:givemebeer:         :cheers::drinking:


----------



## Cookie (Jul 7, 2015)

My everyday summer cold drink is 1/4 fruit juice, 1/4 water and 1/2 club soda with lots of ice.  I could sometimes lace it with some rum if I have it.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 7, 2015)

Mmmmmn, some very nice ideas on here for drinks. I like a Pimms with lemonade and a strawberry  in it also a mint leaf.
non alcoholic , I drink Blossom Hill elderflower cordial with lots of cold water added and an ice cube.


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2015)

Unsweetened ice tea or water, with lots of lemon.


----------



## chic (Jul 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I don't drink alcohol, but I do get through lots of Blackcurrant and apple iced water which I make up myself, and also take it to work. Probably get through a litre a day on hot days..



That must be why your skin looks so young, eh girl? No alcohol for me either. 
My favorite summer drink is probably watermelon lemonade which I buy at Whole Foods. Tangy but so sweet. Yum !


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 8, 2015)

When I'm playing golf.....Powerade. Ice tea with meals. Beer for the 19th hole.


----------



## drifter (Jul 8, 2015)

Tea, hot or cold or coffee in a pinch.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 8, 2015)

No alcohol, have coffee in the morning, water throughout the day.  Most days I'll have a club soda with a splash of lime juice in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## Lara (Jul 8, 2015)

^...Tea, coffee, and "water throughout the day"….plain, simple, healthy, and soothes the soul…i like. I haven't had a soft drink in probably 30 years. But once in a great while I'll treat myself to a girly drink or, occasionally, a small glass of wine socially.


----------



## imp (Jul 8, 2015)

"Blonde but Coherent"! I like that a lot! The part about beer, too! C'mon, I'll buy ya one!    layful:    imp


----------



## Jackson (Jul 9, 2015)

During the summer, I like to drink Ciroc Coconut (1.5 parts) and pineapple juice (3 parts).


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 10, 2015)

Last night's drink of choice at a BBQ was rose' wine, followed by Glava liqueur which was really tasty.


----------



## Lara (Jul 10, 2015)

*Today is *
*NATIONAL **
PINA COLADA*
*Day! *:bigwink::cool2: :grouphug:


----------

